# iPhone et tiktok



## Cp_Poxy (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, depuis que j ai fait les mise a jour iOS 16 je ne peux plus rester sur tiktok plus de 5 secondes avant que celle ci se ferme toute seul ? Savez vous pourquoi ? Comment régler le problème ? 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Michael003 (26 Septembre 2022)

Je n'ai pas le problème
Tu as quel iPhone ?


----------



## louzayong (12 Octobre 2022)

Salut, vérifie si Tiktok est mise a jour.

TweakBox Tutuapp


----------

